# .25 ACP Newest Muzzleloader primers



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

I just ran into this, http://www.thebuckskinner.com/omega.html 25 ACP Brass primer kit for TC muzzleloaders. Ever get that one shot out of the blue that goes off target by about 3" to 4" we call them "flyers"?? It could be the 209 primers that your using. 
Some believe these flyers were the result of the 209 actually lifting the projectile off the powder charge simultaneous with igniting the powder. The much milder Small Rifle primer of the 25 ACP case ignites the powder just as instantly but lacks the energy to move the projectile off the powder charge therefore eliminating the flyers.
Check out the link above. Interesting read


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

I know a guy that's done this to his .45 CVA optima Pro and can now get 5 shots into a ragged hole at 100 yds. I also know another guy who shoots his thompson using .25acp primers. It really seems to work. It took him some time to find the right load but it sure paid off when he did. I never went that far, but I have gotten much better accuracy using 777 primers now as well as a much cleaner burn. Also check out 

www.prbullet.com


----------

